# Rusted autos



## danbob6 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice!! What is that?  A '48, 49?


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 11, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Nice!! What is that?  A '48, 49?


Are we talking about my age or the age of the truck?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2019)

We're talking about the important stuff... the truck of course!


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 11, 2019)

tirediron said:


> We're talking about the important stuff... the truck of course!


I don’t know.  My wife and I saw this truck in front of a (closed at the time) store that sold wine.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 11, 2019)

Good shots.............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 12, 2019)

These are awesome! Very good job seeing those. I like #2 best.


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shots.............





Dean_Gretsch said:


> These are awesome! Very good job seeing those. I like #2 best.



Thanks.  #2 is also my favorite.


----------

